# Bad Rolling got you down?... me too



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you ever had a battle where you started out great. Things are working perfectly to plan but then, out of nowhere, blam! a whole squad gets wiped out because you failed all of your saves (3+ are bad but it really hurts your head when they're all 2+). So you try a different set of die and then you either miss all of your attacks or fail to wound with power weapons or it just seems like your opponent is passing every save and making every hit and landing more wounds then seems possible! The last three games i played have been draws and i should have easily won them all had i rolled a few more saves or 1 or two more hits! I play only against space wolves right now and when you have thunder wolves with 5 attacks each with rending/power weapons and 2 wounds it really stings when your 4 termie champs can't seem to take the last 2 wounds from the last wolf or a champion of some sort it can really be a hindrance if they last another round especially when you're failing all your saves. What a headache. Just wanted to really know if anyone else encounters the same kind of streaks of seemingly bad luck.

Woog out!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

It happens. When you fight armies with high amounts of die being thrown around like IG, Orks or whoever...chances are they are bound to do some damage. This may be effecting your perception against high attack close combat units. I'd simply try to play against different armies and players or use units with better odds. You probably will feel a bit better.

It's all about maximizing your chance of success. Some units have a better chance than others of landing a wound against certain units. Blame the numbers, not the die. Even so, a draw isn't too bad. It's usually the sign of a good game and I'd rather take that then a loss.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, whining about bad luck seems rather pointless as there is no such thing as luck. Only randomness. And since it randomness is without sentience it shouldn't really be giving such attributes as good or bad.
It's a lot better looking at it humorously. One example is that my DE Archon/Dracon with his badass 2+ invulnerable save always seem to fail it the first chance he gets. And he injures himself with his own drugs a little too often for my liking.

My last game he did both things as soon as he entered combat. To make matters worse, when he had hit the enemy with 4 attacks all 4 dice turned into 1's on his wounding rolls (of course since his agoniser ignores AS's). He died a horrible death when the enemy struck back with like a quadrillion attacks about 10 of which hit and wounded. And I rolled about 6 or 7 6's on my AS rolls resulting in only 1 dead retinue member. That was weird.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Good luck is when randomness comes out in your favour. Bad luck is the opposite.
So yeah, luck is real. Kind of like how left and right exist but are not concrete.

Smash a failing die with a ball peen in front of the rest. They'll play ball then.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Despite being a famously poor die roller I still manage to eek out a win very once in a while. Yes randomness can be good or bad.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

my chaos dreads spend 5 out of 7 turns not letting me control it = /


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

marcch said:


> Despite being a famously poor die roller I still manage to eek out a win very once in a while. Yes randomness can be good or bad.


Aye... we can usually depend on bad "lucK" from Marcch, especially when related to railguns and fusion blasters at close range... :wink:

His son, though... That's a different story...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm pretty much known as one of the worst rollers in my gaming group, I ALWAYS will get just bad enough that I lose completely. A few bad rolls in the worst places equals me tabled in almost every game I play.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah don't complain about random dice in 40k, try playing Gothic. 1 unlucky double-6 can not only kill a ship, but every ship around it as well. Imagine in 40k your opponent gets 1 lucky lascannon shot and it takes out your Predator, your dreadnought AND 2 infantry squads at once. Sucks to be you.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually think that GW have done a good job of removing the "luck" aspect of the game.

Think about it....

Dice are completely random. Its possible to roll all 1's, or all 6's, or any different combinations of numbers. Yet, no matter how many times you roll it, you will have a hard time trying to get a 5 man squad of gretchin to take down a 5 man terminator squad.
Sure, its possible, but realistically its not going to happen all that often.

If however, the game was played rolling D20's instead of D6's, then "freak" results could perhaps be seen on a larger scale.

Even though the randomness of the dice could have a huge impact on the game, you should always use mathhammer during a game. If i work out that if i charge unit A with unit X, and i have a 60% chance of being victorious, and my squad is worth equal to or less of the opponents, and it is the best tactical strategy at the time, then ill make the charge. Sure my squad might get wiped out after i roll all 1's and 2's, but following this strategy, in the long run after repeating the same scenario 100 times, i will be better off.

I am a big fan of poker and a regular player, and the same thing applies to poker.
If im on a flush draw on the river and have an 18% chance to hit it, and i need to make a $100 call for a $1000 pot, ill make the call.
Sure, the outcome is completely random, but the odds are in my favour, and in the long run if i made that call 100 times i will be a lot wealthier.

Basically what im trying to say is that odds are what you need to follow. Ignore the "lucky" or "unlucky" 1's and 6's. In the long run, everything will even out. Anyone with a basic understanding of statistics knows this.

In the end, there is no such thing as "luck".


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

joebloggs1987 said:


> In the long run, everything will even out. Anyone with a basic understanding of statistics knows this.
> 
> In the end, there is no such thing as "luck".


except thats all a load of rubbish.

in the long run everything will not even out as randomness is not even and never can be, it does not follow statistics and is not predictable by maths, thats why its random in the first place.

if you roll 18 6's in a row there is no magic maths or statistics involved, its just lucky, and it doesn't mean your suddenly gonna balance that out by rolling 18 1's in a row.

bringing maths and statistics to something which is random is basically a waste of time, you cannot bring order to chaos so easily.

luck is real, it is something that exists in everything we do, we are not talking about some other wordly power or divine being, it is the unexplainable, just count how many times in your life you have said "thats lucky", whatever happened at those moments cannot be explained by maths or equations, it is what it is, luck.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> except thats all a load of rubbish.
> 
> in the long run everything will not even out as randomness is not even and never can be, it does not follow statistics and is not predictable by maths, thats why its random in the first place.
> 
> ...


I disagree.

You roll 1 die, and you have equal chances of rolling anything between 1-6.

You roll 2 dice, and you are 6 times more likely to roll a 7 than you are of rolling a 2 or a 12.

It all comes down to probability and statistics.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

flankman said:


> my chaos dreads spend 5 out of 7 turns not letting me control it = /


Haha you're lucky your dreadnaught last 5-7 turns! Mine has a nasty habit of getting wiped by a melta in round 2 or 3.

I didn't realize this was such a loaded topic. I was just blowing off some steam. I'd have to agree that the rolling def. doesn't equal itself out. For example. I rolled snake eyes the first turn on a LoS attack with my DP and took a wound. Next turn i get attacked by a thunder wolf and end up taking 3 normal hits no rending not power weapons and i roll the saves and roll two 1s and a 2. No where later in the game did it make up for that. You can debate weather or not there is a thing called luck or not but it all comes down to whatever makes you feel better and willing to get back up at that gaming table. If believing that statistics and mathamatics will make everything ok then go math! if feeling like luck is on your side then poppa needs a new pair of shoes! Either way it happens. It does make me feel better knowing that there are numerous members out there who suffer the same streaks of luck/math that i do! Either way it sucks.

Woog out!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stella... I have an idea for you....

Try and predict the number you will roll on a D6.

For every one you get right, i give you a dollar.
For every one you get wrong, you give me a dollar.

You wouldnt do it would you.... And why is that?.... Because the probability is not in your favour!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

joebloggs1987 said:


> Stella... I have an idea for you....
> 
> Try and predict the number you will roll on a D6.
> 
> ...


no, I wouldn't do it because Dollars are worthless, even if I'm *lucky* enough to win $10000 its still allot of work to earn £4


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@stella: ... if that's the case i'll give you my address and you mail me $10000. I didn't realize that your currency of fish n chips really took off like that.:victory:

woog out!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jdwoogie said:


> @stella: ... if that's the case i'll give you my address and you mail me $10000. I didn't realize that your currency of fish n chips really took off like that.:victory:
> 
> woog out!


you want $10000 Australian dollars? for what?, lighting fires?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> you want $10000 Australian dollars? for what?, lighting fires?


Didn't realize you were from australia... they use Kangaroos and dingos as currency why do you keep saying dollar? :biggrin:
woog out!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with joebloggs. Luck is exactly that kind of magic hokus pokus. Randomness can easily be put in order. As all results have an equal chance of being rolled all results will also be rolled out accordingly, given enough rolls. 
It's perfectly feasible to roll 18 one's but claiming that chance will balance it out with 18 6's on your next roll is stupid. And that's not really random at all.
But it will be balanced out. Whereas luck is only an observation of your current rolls and taking that for an entirety. Which it isn't. 
Besides, good or bad depends on who's the roller. If you make bad rolls I don't think your opponent consider them bad. So they're neutral.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The aussie dollar has been the only one that hasn't lost its value in the recession.

1GBP is currently trading for $1.70AU

1USD is currently trading for $1.10AU

If your happy to give me $10,000AU, then feel free. It will only cost you ~5,800GBP.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> I agree with joebloggs. Luck is exactly that kind of magic hokus pokus. Randomness can easily be put in order. As all results have an equal chance of being rolled all results will also be rolled out accordingly, given enough rolls.
> It's perfectly feasible to roll 18 one's but claiming that chance will balance it out with 18 6's on your next roll is stupid. And that's not really random at all.
> But it will be balanced out. Whereas luck is only an observation of your current rolls and taking that for an entirety. Which it isn't.
> Besides, good or bad depends on who's the roller. If you make bad rolls I don't think your opponent consider them bad. So they're neutral.


Thankyou. I am glad that someone agrees with me.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol. Are you used to people doing otherwise?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Lol. Are you used to people doing otherwise?


Lets just say that there are a lot of people on various forums that have a reasonable lack of intelligence. Its frustrating.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Awww, calling great swaths of people dumb. An age old internet tradition.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

This thread turned out awesome! :victory:
woog out!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll take the dice rolling gamble! But only at odds. Give me 36 to 1 odds and we have a bet.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i'm a brilliant tactician (trying not to sound up myself), but the dice gods sure have a funny way of evening out the odds. i am world renowned for rolling ones at the worst possible times. i have rolled 3-9 dice on numerous occasions and every single one came up ones EVERY SINGLE ONE.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

raverboi said:


> i'm a brilliant tactician (trying not to sound up myself), but the dice gods sure have a funny way of evening out the odds. i am world renowned for rolling ones at the worst possible times. i have rolled 3-9 dice on numerous occasions and every single one came up ones EVERY SINGLE ONE.


That sounds like my old havoc squad. I say old becuase i replaced their asses with 3 oblits for 30 more points. The stupid assholes would always hit but when it came time for my ap2 wounds 1's i'd say 8 times out of 10. So far my oblits have been kicking ass! took out a whole squad of 12 space puppies with one volley of dead on hits in a row with plasma cannons! so it's not always bad when the streaks happen but most of the time i don't tend to remember them as much as the ones where they suck!

Woog Out!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> That sounds like my old havoc squad. I say old becuase i replaced their asses with 3 oblits for 30 more points. The stupid assholes would always hit but when it came time for my ap2 wounds 1's i'd say 8 times out of 10. So far my oblits have been kicking ass! took out a whole squad of 12 space puppies with one volley of dead on hits in a row with plasma cannons! so it's not always bad when the streaks happen but most of the time i don't tend to remember them as much as the ones where they suck!
> 
> Woog Out!


I'd have accepted a trade for that. My obliterators consistently overheat and fail their 2+ armour saves. XD


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@masked jackal: I still have the havocs i'll ship them out to you for your oblits lol the less i see them the happier i get. all metal models 1 missle, 2 auto cannons, 1 las, 1 flamer k:

Woog out!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

My cousin's LGS gives various awards during campaigns for various achievements. I won the "What?" award for missing shots with all 10 sniper scouts in one turn. Other guy went from suicidal charge to total massacre. Frack.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> My cousin's LGS gives various awards during campaigns for various achievements. I won the "What?" award for missing shots with all 10 sniper scouts in one turn. Other guy went from suicidal charge to total massacre. Frack.


Awesome!! Why don't we have something like that? I may have to suggest it at my FLGS.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Standard useless prizes are great. If you can work some effect into the campaign, more power to you. The "What?" prize entitled me to a relevant re-roll in the next game, in this case for shooting. Some classic awards:
-Demolition expert (destroying at least 3 buildings in CoD)
-Pacifist (Any HQ fails to do a wound the entire fight)
-Broken Range-finder (At least 100pts destroyed by friendly fire)

Ideally, the awards shouldn't be worth going out of the way for, otherwise game play gets skewed. They're more like condolence prizes for terrible luck. They do, however, add a nice touch for friendly campaigns.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha they sound class and a great idea to do with friends!! 

On the luck side, playing BattleFleet Gothic i rolled 60 dice and failed to get a single 6 a while back. Thats just silly!!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

What's a good way to find a LGS? I know of one in my area but it's a bit hardcore for me. I'm more laid back and relaxed and the people i've met there seem to be realy uptight and willing to shove the rule book down your throat. Any suggestions?

woog out!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm... I can't give much advice on finding a local LGS for the States.
In terms of finding friendly people, have you tried fighting orks? This is a gross generalization (feel free to e-slap me) but I've found there's usually one or two ork players who almost never win a game, but play just for a love of greenskins. They're the best guys to play for a casual game, if you can find one. Armies with more randomness and simple tactics can have a pretty laid-back approach to warfare... Or maybe that's just our Canadian style. 

As to the LGS, it depends where you live, really. Where-abouts in PA are you looking for a place?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Hmm... I can't give much advice on finding a local LGS for the States.
> In terms of finding friendly people, have you tried fighting orks? This is a gross generalization (feel free to e-slap me) but I've found there's usually one or two ork players who almost never win a game, but play just for a love of greenskins. They're the best guys to play for a casual game, if you can find one. Armies with more randomness and simple tactics can have a pretty laid-back approach to warfare... Or maybe that's just our Canadian style.
> 
> As to the LGS, it depends where you live, really. Where-abouts in PA are you looking for a place?


haha, so far only two people have copped an attitude with me on this forum. 50% of them were canadian so that stereotype was ruined for me :cray:. 

But anyways there is a hobbytown USA in Whitehall, pa near me but i would really like to find some local people to play a game with cause i don't really have to time or desire to be spending my rare free time at a hobbytown USA. I'm just looking to find some quality blokes to play some warhammer 40k with me and my one friend who plays the game. I tried putting up a post on the meeting up thread but no luck. Let me know any ideas...
Woog out!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, just because people seem a little uptight about rules doesn't mean that they always are. Try to play a few friendly games before you write them completely off.
Maybe they were just practicing for a tourney or something. But if they are still more lawyer than buddy you may need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Wal-Marx (Oct 21, 2009)

My friend brought a squad of Necron Destoryers in range of my Grey Knight Terminators. Passed the Shrouding test, and proceeded to inflict 8 wounds. I laughed, seeing as I had my 2+ save. I then proceeded to fail every save...My Grandmaster and his retinue of 5 terminators got wiped out on 3rd turn. If that's not bad luck, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH: good point, shouldn't always judge a book by it's cover or synapsis. it's more so the time issue. 

woog out


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Jdwoogie said:


> so far only two people have copped an attitude with me on this forum. 50% of them were canadian so that stereotype was ruined for me


Uh-oh! Looks like there's a renegade canuck somewhere. 

A...argh has a good point though, try gaming with people a few times prior to evaluating. Also a good idea is to be somewhat non-chalant about the details yourself. Attitudes can be contagious among players, so keep it relaxed. 


As my new story of personal fail, my friend and I decided to army army swapping for a game, I had Tau, he had my CSM. It takes about 3 turns to run across his board (it's Apoc-sized) so I figured I'd have a huge advantage in shooting for the first bit. I even won initiative! Here's what I had shooting: 3 squads of fire warriors, a hammerhead, some sniper drones, and a crisis team. They all had 3 turns to stand & shoot some Chaos. Now, given my luck with shooting, did they:
1) Massacre the enemy.
2) Kill a decent amount of guys, allowing the Tau to survive the following cc.

The correct answer, of course, is:
3) Kill a grand total of 2 bezerkers, a normal CSM, and a biker.

To add insult to injury, my kroot squad tried to pull a suicidal charge on Kharne... and won. What the @#&%! is wrong with my dice? :ireful2:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@inquisitor varrius: careful where you blame your die. It seems like it's the strong opinion of some that there is nothing to blame on luck or the die themselves... only mathamatic formulas and complete and utter randomness... i personally agree with you. I have 3 packs of die ready to go when one starts to piss me off i throw it at stuff... like my dog. He's a bastard, tried to eat my dreadnaught last night... i showed him.... but there are also good uses for "bad" die. You can use them to level your appliances. Just make sure to put the 6 up or bad things could happen. Never want a critical fail when it comes to leveling your oven...:biggrin:

Woog out!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Nah, I know it's not the die's fault; probability's just a jerk sometimes. I'm aware that the more games you play, the more the odds of a truly hideous fail increase (try to find a 5-year or more veteran player without some stories) but it's more fun to blame the dice than my own addiction to 40k. Short of fixed dice, there's really no way for me to get rid of the randomness inherent to Warhammer. Oh well, it's still fun!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@inquisitor varrius: haha yeah i don't think any of us, expecially those over the age of 21 want to admit our addiction to the game. I think they only way your post could get any better would be for you to say "Inquisitor out!" at the end.... you should get on that :victory:

Woog out


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes sir.

VOCAL-RECORDING FILE
INQUISITOR SARTAK VARRIUS:
DATE IMPERIAL: 6.077.805.M41
DATE BIEGEL LOCAL: DAY 66, 1ST/20TH
CONTROL ROOM

...or is that too wordy?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@inquisitor varrius: no, i think it's perfect! I'll be looking for it, and not in a signiture! that's just cheating...

Woog out!


----------



## honourthymaster (Mar 23, 2009)

During a game i had today my squad of 10 grey hunters with mark of the wolfen + wolf standard and a wolf guard with power fist charged into a squad of 13 necrons with a lord. I thought the lord will kill one or two but ill muller the lot and sweeping advance them.

So out of 27 attacks with re-rolls from the wolf standard i manage to kill 3 necrons, my mark of the wolfen guy rolls 7 (d6+1) for his attacks and dosent hit with a single one and Mc fist only manages to kill 2 guys. Now my opponents lord kills 3 guys and the squad kills another 3 so i loose by one and low and behold i fail my leader ship and they run for the hills later to be guned down in my opponents turn.

What had i done to displease the dice gods so much:cray:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

honourthymaster said:


> During a game i had today my squad of 10 grey hunters with mark of the wolfen + wolf standard and a wolf guard with power fist charged into a squad of 13 necrons with a lord. I thought the lord will kill one or two but ill muller the lot and sweeping advance them.
> 
> So out of 27 attacks with re-rolls from the wolf standard i manage to kill 3 necrons, my mark of the wolfen guy rolls 7 (d6+1) for his attacks and dosent hit with a single one and Mc fist only manages to kill 2 guys. Now my opponents lord kills 3 guys and the squad kills another 3 so i loose by one and low and behold i fail my leader ship and they run for the hills later to be guned down in my opponents turn.
> 
> What had i done to displease the dice gods so much:cray:


Haha that sucks. at least your auto regroup rule makes sure that you don't get sweeping advanced upon. Must be nice! 

Woog Out!


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Well, whining about bad luck seems rather pointless as there is no such thing as luck. Only randomness. And since it randomness is without sentience it shouldn't really be giving such attributes as good or bad.


Yes but its statisticaly quite possible that by some sick plan of fate this certain player just got "lucky" to get into the possible never ending streak of bad rolls

I dont remember some of my bad luck anymore, for some reason *coughcough*, but i do remember one game i watched, where new ig dex was using this small tank with melta-cannon, he shot it, blast scattered back and tank was pulverised by its own shot, what can i say.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, scatter guns. :biggrin:



> Haha that sucks. at least your auto regroup rule makes sure that you don't get sweeping advanced upon. Must be nice!


The wonders of being a loyalist. 'Join the empire, we have ATSKNF!'

I really hate Necrons. Has anyone else had the entire squad get back up? It turns out shootas don't even dent Xenos metal.

Edit: Sorry, woog;

VOCAL-RECORDING FILE
INQUISITOR SARTAK VARRIUS:
DATE IMPERIAL: 6.077.805.M41
DATE BIEGEL LOCAL: DAY 66, 1ST/20TH
CONTROL ROOM


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@inquisitor varrius: Complete awesomeness!!!

I've never played necrons but they soundl like they can be frustrating to battle. My friend was going to make a necron army but decided to go with orcs because of their style of battle. Me personally even if i hit the lottery would only make maybe one or two more armies. Orcs and necron!

Woog out!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, Necrons are actually kinda fun to play; you just have to know ahead of time what you'll be facing. Unless you've got power weapons and/or ID, they never, ever, die. Well, probability says they should die half the time, but after the 7th time of gunning down the same few robots, my faith in math starts to fade.

VOCAL-RECORDING FILE
INQUISITOR SARTAK VARRIUS:
DATE IMPERIAL: 6.077.805.M41
DATE BIEGEL LOCAL: DAY 66, 1ST/20TH
CONTROL ROOM

(Warning: I'll never remember to write that each time.)


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

don't worry varrius... I'll remind you. :biggrin: I think i would get annoyed at that but how are they in close combat? What the hell are they? Zombie? robots? Ghouls? Lich? Space Monkeys!!! WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY!!!! Either way they seem pretty bad ass. I can't wait to actually play something besides space wolves. I played a few games versus imperial guard and tau 6 or so years ago when the old codex were out and my guys had chain axes that actually meant something... Where my bloodthirster was unstoppable and my zerkers went nutz! That was then and this is now and i fear that the CSM are a little nerfed and the one power that is really kinda broken (LoS) is despised in the community. What is the Wold of Warcraft... err warhammer coming to.

Woog out!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

They're robots, first off. They aren't invincible, really, but they have a special rule called "we'll be back!" that makes them really hard to kill without preparation. Basically, they roll a die when they die, on a 4+, they get back up (unless you kill them with ID or a power weapon.) Now, if you kill have the models in a Necron army, the Phase Out, and you win the game. So really, you have to do a not-unreasonable amount of work, but it's depressing to keep killing the same guys over and over.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sorry varrias but i couldn't read any of that... it was missing something and it all just looked like a bunch of garble... i don't know what it was but i just can't make it all out... something about blah blah blah i forgot to put something at the end of my poast blah blah blah....

*woog out!*


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

:ireful2: I thought Chaos had _relaxed_ standards of formality!

VOCAL-RECORDING FILE
INQUISITOR SARTAK VARRIUS:
DATE IMPERIAL: 6.077.805.M41
DATE BIEGEL LOCAL: DAY 66, 1ST/20TH
CONTROL ROOM


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

I had the worst luck with a squad of vanilla CSMs who had the IoCG and a powerfist the other day. They were charged by the nightbringer, all 2 powerfists hit, rolled a double 1 so I lost the combat (he had killed 1 marine), rolled 11 for their leadership, re-rolled with the icon, and rolled a 12 >.<
needless to say, that game was a loss for me.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> :ireful2: I thought Chaos had _relaxed_ standards of formality!
> 
> VOCAL-RECORDING FILE
> INQUISITOR SARTAK VARRIUS:
> ...


Chaos might... but i don't :good:

I actually thought i was having a good night of rolling last night and i was. I tore through my friend's squad of space puppies. took out both his thunderpuppies without taking a hit, beat the hell out of his grey hunters in one round of CC, only lost my dreadnaught and then came the final CC battle (his last squad of grey pups vs. my 2 near full strength squads of Zerkers and his HQ and 1 retune vs. my DP). My DP with warptime (which is AWESOME!) was going wound for wound with his HQ and eventually won. My zerkers charged in on his helpless puppies and scored at least 15 wounds!!!!!! awesome right.... he made EVERY SINGLE ARMOR SAVE!!!! EVERY SINGLE ARMOR SAVE!!!! i'll rephrase that onces more EVERY FUCKING ONE!!! :ireful2: The on his attack back he only manged to wound 5 times... which i failed EVERY FUCKING ARMOR SAVE!!!!! EVERY FUCKING ONE!!!!:ireful2: i thought this was a bad turn around but when i had to take 4 saves because of my fearless rule i passed them all and then wiped the table up with him in the bottom of turn 4. So... This time i was lucky and it was just a quick bad stretch. Keep on sharing your mishaps people... cause misery loves company!

:victory:

Woog out!

p.s varrius... maybe you shouldn't have picked such a long sign off... i'll allow a switch to varrius out... consider it:good:


----------

